# Free galleries of hundreds of fantasy portraits



## Grail Quest

Hi Everyone! I've started a gamer/writer resource website that links to *portrait galleries*.

As Players, you can surf it to find a portrait for your character sheet, or find interesting-looking characters as PC inspirations.
As Dungeon Masters, you can do the same. Since there are literally hundreds of portraits, you can use the galleries to find a picture for just about every NPC you have to describe. You don't have to always show a picture to your players, but having a picture handy will help you decide what to describe about the NPC when the PCs encounter them.

Everything is *free to view*, you're not charged anything or sold anything.
Please have a look! -- *http://www.fantasy-art-and-portraits.com*
(Please remember that the site is new and still under construction. Best to start with the Heroes of Might and Magic V area; if you are looking for "mundane" NPC type portraits, try the Tradewinds area.)


----------



## Grail Quest

*Titan Quest character portraits / wallpaper material*

Hi everyone!

I've just added some Titan Quest hero-selection screenshots to All Titan Quest wallpapers - a set on Flickr. They are in 1920x1200, so you can crop it down to make a desktop wallpaper if you like.

Cheers!


----------



## Grail Quest

*Art from Dungeon Siege: Legends of Aranna*

Hi Everyone!

Update: Since the last time I posted about *Fantasy Art and Portraits*, a section on *Dungeon Siege: Legends of Aranna* has been added!

Enjoy!


----------



## Grail Quest

*Pirate and Caribbean portraits*











Hi Everyone!

Since the last time I posted about *Fantasy Art and Portraits*, a section on *Tradewinds 2* has been added!

Tradewinds 2 is good for classic pirate pictures and 1700's Caribbean characters. Most of the characters are "non-heroic" looking, so these are probably best used for NPCs you need to describe or when your PC dons a disguise to go incognito.

As a reminder: All images are copyrighted by their respective owners (DUH!). This screenshot is for private non-commercial use only (like, don't use it as the book cover of your magnum opus). They are screenshots from a game taken to introduce you to their art.

Enjoy!


----------



## Grail Quest

*Portraits from Heroes of Might and Magic III*












Hi Everyone!

Since the last time I posted about *Fantasy Art and Portraits*, a section on *Heroes of Might and Magic III* has been added!

Heroes III has art similar to Heroes V, except it has more races and is more fanciful. A less focussed, but wider and more "creative" source of portraits. Has some lizardmen, gnolls, green-skinned "goblins", and blue-skinned "genies".

As a reminder: All images are copyrighted by their respective owners (DUH!). This screenshot is for private non-commercial use only (like, don't use it as the book cover of your magnum opus). They are screenshots from a game taken to introduce you to their art.

Enjoy!


----------



## Grail Quest

Hi Everyone!

Since the last time I posted about *Fantasy Art and Portraits*, a section on *Dungeon Siege 2* has been added!

Dungeon Siege 2 has a "generic fantasy" look. You will, however, either like it or hate it. The art direction seems specific to the game world, and certainly doesn't focus on showing a lot of skin...

As a reminder: All images are copyrighted by their respective owners (DUH!). This screenshot is for private non-commercial use only (like, don't use it as the book cover of your magnum opus). They are screenshots from a game taken to introduce you to their art.

Enjoy!


----------



## Grail Quest

Hi Everyone!

Since the last time I posted about *Fantasy Art and Portraits*, a section on *Puzzle Quest* has been added!

Puzzle Quest has a suite of fantasy staples. While it is a small art set, it has a "generic anime" look and can easily be supplemented with art from such series as Record of Lodoss War.

As a reminder: All images are copyrighted by their respective owners (DUH!). This screenshot is for private non-commercial use only (like, don't use it as the book cover of your magnum opus). They are screenshots from a game taken to introduce you to their art.

Enjoy!


----------



## Grail Quest

*"Silk Road" Portraits from Tradewinds: Caravans*









Hi Everyone!

Since the last time I posted about *Fantasy Art and Portraits*, a section on *Tradewinds: Caravans* has been added!

Culturally, the art spans China to the Middle East, with the occasional portrait decidedly Caucasian, probably as a nod to European traders who had penetrated the region during the time period encompassed by the game. There is also a "romanticized" lens applied: Even supposed bums will be in clean, colourful clothes.

As a reminder: This art is for private non-commercial use only. They are screenshots from a game taken to introduce you to their art, and therefore probably copyrighted up the wazoo.

Enjoy!


----------



## Grail Quest

*The Fantasy Art of SpellForce*









Hi Everyone!

Since the last time I posted about *Fantasy Art and Portraits*, a section on *SpellForce* has been added!

SpellForce has an intriguing look that taps into fantasy stereotypes, yet has novel elements sprinkled throughout, like the use of masks, and interesting support units such as the orc drummer.

The galleries have quite a few pictures, but are still essentially under construction, and more pictures will be added now and again.

As a reminder: All images are copyrighted by their respective owners (DUH!). This screenshot is for private non-commercial use only (like, don't use it as the book cover of your magnum opus). They are screenshots from a game taken to introduce you to their art.

Enjoy!


----------



## Grail Quest

*What someone else thinks your character looks like*

Here's a thread that might be interesting to you: Posters write a short description of their character, and someone else posts a picture of what they think that character looks like!

What do YOU think MY character looks like? (inspired by ravingdorks characte gallery) - Wizards Community


----------



## Grail Quest

*The Fantasy Art of Titan Quest*









Click for full-size image at Flickr. Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use.

All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP #2 - The Fantasy Art of Season Match*

*Weekly Art Showcase Presents: The Fantasy Art of Season Match*









*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use.

All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.


----------



## Grail Quest

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents: The Fantasy Art of Titan Quest*









*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use.

All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.


----------



## Grail Quest

*Heroes of Might and Magic IV gallery is up!*

They looked like this in *Heroes 3:*








They were mildly changed into this in *Heroes 4:*








_These are screenshots from a game taken to introduce you to its art. All images are copyrighted by their respective owners. Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use._

Hi Everyone!

A gallery of Heroes of Might and Magic IV portraits has been added to Fantasy Art and Portraits.

Heroes IV portraits include heroes from Heroes III as well as many new characters. The art is redone and sharpened, and if you had a favourite hero from Heroes III, you will probably find them in Heroes IV as well.

Lizardmen are no more. Of some curiosity are orcs that look like warthogs or water buffalo. Also, the use of caps are extensive and (maybe due to portrait size constraints) there's nary a pointy wizard cap to be found.

Enjoy!


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 4 - The Fantasy Art of Heroes V*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Heroes V*

Ever since Tolkien (was there fantasy before Tolkien?), orcs have been a mainstay of fantasy as a generic and conveniently not-human-enough adversary. Their biology has been variously cast as fallen elves, pig-men, and even a fungal lifeform that sprouts from spores (WH40K).

Today's fantasy art showcases Orcs from Heroes of Might and Magic, where they are cast as backward and exploited half-human half-demon barbarians, with a basic sense of honour and spirituality. The half-human and unpredictable demon angle lets them be mirrored strongly off the Heroes 5 demon units, and yet retain a lot of variation and individuality. On the surface, the wide variation may seem to make the overall Stronghold faction a mishmash, but I think if you compare them with demons' Inferno faction, you'll see a "method to the madness".

















*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use.

All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*Fantasy Art and Portraits*: A showcase of the fantasy art of computer games


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 5 - The Fantasy Art of Second Life - Kim Dench*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Second Life - Kim Dench*

Today's fantasy art showcases some of the remarkable screenshots from the virtual world, Second Life; in particular, the work of artist Kim Dench.

Second Life picture quality varies a lot, as you will see if you go on Flickr and do a search for "Second Life" or "sl". The best ones, however, try to pay attention to common anomalies of 3D art, such as having body parts inside objects when they shouldn't be.

And after a screenshot is taken, some editing can be applied to really show off a picture. Click on these pictures to see the artist's commentary.













*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use.

All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*Fantasy Art and Portraits*: A showcase of the fantasy art of computer games


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 6 - The Fantasy Art of Dungeon Siege 2*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Dungeon Siege 2*

Today's fantasy art showcases that old hack 'n slash game, Dungeon Siege II.

As a resource for fantasy art and portraits, Dungeon Siege 2 offers a "generic fantasy" look with interesting variety, with the result that the tradeoff between aesthetics and design was questionable. Some pieces have a more general appeal, while others rate as plain or even ugly. They have a practical place for the citizens of the game world, and do seem to follow a certain artistic vision, but you'll either like it or hate it.













*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use.

All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*Fantasy Art and Portraits*: A showcase of the fantasy art of computer games


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 7 - The Fantasy Art of Cat Mansion*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Cat Mansion*

Last week's fantasy art showcase presented the fantasy art of Dungeon Siege 2. Today's showcase presents the "cutesy-fying" mod for Dungeon Siege 2 -- *Cat Mansion*. Essentially, the human, elf, and dryad models were replaced by anime kids. All helmets were removed, but otherwise the arms and armour remained largely the same, though squashed down to fit the smaller model.













*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use.

All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*Fantasy Art and Portraits*: A showcase of the fantasy art of computer games


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 8 - The Fantasy Art of Heroes V*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Heroes V*

Today's showcase presents the in-game models for heroes in Heroes of Might and Magic V.  In general, the heroes in Heroes V are differentiated only by portraits--males and females of a particular faction use the same model. Plot critical characters like Queen Isabel, however, have their own unique models, essentially adapted from the faction model but with sufficient changes here and there to make it look fresh and different.

























Here are some points of interest you may have missed at first glance:
- Barbarian: The horns on the ox point backward.
- Demon Lord: The left arm has a forearm piece that. In the in-game movies, it has been observed to emit fire or some sort of red energy.
- Necromancer: There's a cracked brass bell as part of the necromancer's equipment. Why?
- Ranger: The unicorn is war-painted.
- Runemage: The mammoth's tusks are mounted with blades.
- Wizard: The elephant has two sets of tusks.

*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use.

All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*Fantasy Art and Portraits*: A showcase of the fantasy art of computer games


----------



## Knightfall

My new Avatar...

Empires & Dungeons - Castle 2


----------



## Grail Quest

Knightfall1972 said:


> My new Avatar...
> 
> Nice! (^_^)
> 
> If you like epic-sized (or just really nice) castles, you might want to check out Ted Nasmith (the guy who does a lot of LotR pictures), and maybe Heroes 5.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 9 - The Fantasy Art of Titan Quest*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Titan Quest*

Armament of the Fiery Legion









*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use.

All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*Fantasy Art and Portraits*: A showcase of the fantasy art of computer games


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 10 - The Fantasy Art of Titan Quest*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Titan Quest*

Armour of the Immortal Guard









*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use.

All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*Fantasy Art and Portraits*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 11 - Merry Christmas from Titan Quest*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Titan Quest*

Armour of the Immortal Guard









In case you're wondering -- No, this isn't photoshopped. This outfit actually shipped with Titan Quest[/IMG]

Why are fishnets so hot? Check out their appearance in Heroes V[/IMG]

*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use.

All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*Fantasy Art and Portraits*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.


----------



## Grail Quest

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY (WASP 12 - SpellForce Human Faction)*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - SpellForce - Human units*

See the full set HERE













*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use.

All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*Fantasy Art and Portraits*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 13 - Heroes of Might and Magic V units*

WASP 13 - Heroes V Human Faction

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Heroes of Might and Magic V*

See the full set and human castle screenshots HERE













*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use.

All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*Fantasy Art and Portraits*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 14 - Puzzle Quest - Druids*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Puzzle Quest - Druids*

















*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use.

All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*Fantasy Art and Portraits*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.


----------



## Knightfall

Those newest images are really great. I even found a "dark" character to act as my new avatar for a while.


----------



## Grail Quest

Thanks Robert!


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 16 - SpellForce Dwarven Units and Buildings*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of SpellForce*

Here are samples of a dwarven unit and building in SpellForce. The rest are in slideshows here.









*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use.

All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*Fantasy Art and Portraits*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 17 - Heroes V Dwarf Units and Buildings*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Heroes V*

Here are samples of a dwarven unit and building in Heroes of Might and Magic V. The rest are in slideshows here.









*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use.

All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*Fantasy Art and Portraits*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 18 - Puzzle Quest Knights*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Puzzle Quest - Knights*

















*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use. All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 19 - The Fantasy Art of Titan Quest*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Titan Quest*

Both models are wearing the _Bone Armour_ ensemble and have had skins applied from the
AllSkins mod. The male model carries a pair of _Kinslays_, the female model is wielding a _Head Hunter's Axe_ and carrying the _Scale of the Black Dragon_.









*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use. All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 20 - SpellForce Elf Units*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Puzzle Quest - Knights*









Slideshows of Elf units and buildings

*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use. All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 21 - Heroes V Wood Elf Units*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Heroes V - Wood Elves*









Slideshows of Elf units and buildings

*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use. All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 22 - The Fantasy Art of Puzzle Quest - Warriors*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Puzzle Quest - Warriors*

















*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use. All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 23 - The Fantasy Art of Atlantica Online*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Atlantica Online*

This scene is from the login screen and shows an array of character classes from the game in two ranks on the right. Click for larger versions of this image (up to 1920x1200) at Flickr.





The official website also offers a number of wallpapers featuring beautifully illustrated characters.

*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use. All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 24 - SpellForce Orc Units*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of SpellForce - Orcs*









Slideshows of Orcunits and buildings

*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use. All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.
*The Fantasy Art Blog*: Fantasy Art Every Day


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 25 - The Fantasy Art of Shaiya*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Shaiya*

The official website offers a selection of beautiful wallpapers:









*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use. All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.
*The Fantasy Art Blog*: Fantasy Art Every Day


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 26 - The Fantasy Art of Second Life - Jazmine Morken*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Second Life - Jazmine Morken*









*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use. All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.
*The Fantasy Art Blog*: Fantasy Art Every Day


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 27 - White Knight Chronicles*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - White Knight Chronicles*

Found these great portraits on the Playstation blog.









*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use. All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.
You may want to check out the full Flickr set and the [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OubNHZ7Nmdg"]trailer[/ame] as well.

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.
*The Fantasy Art Blog*: Fantasy Art Every Day


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 28 - SpellForce Troll Units*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of SpellForce - Trolls*




See slideshows of all units and buildings *here.*

*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use. All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.
*The Fantasy Art Blog*: Fantasy Art Every Day


----------



## Grail Quest

*WASP 29 - Heroes V Wizard Units*

*Wednesday Art Showcase Presents - The Fantasy Art of Heroes V - the Academy*










Slideshows of Wizard (Academy) units and buildings

*Click image for full-size image at Flickr.* Link to Flickr is mandatory per Flickr terms of use. All images are copyrighted by their respective owners.

*The Fantasy Art of Computer Games*: Because Art Lovers shouldn't have to play games to enjoy great art.
*The Fantasy Art Blog*: Fantasy Art Every Day


----------



## Grail Quest

*Moving this thread*

Hi Everyone!
I'm moving this thread HERE.


----------

